# Can I use a Fine Needle tagging gun?



## LaCroixTees (Sep 3, 2009)

I have hang tags that are 1/2 the size of a business card. (Vista Print... cut card in half... punch a hole... and I've got a hang tag).

I want to hang my tag from the bottom of the seam on the Left sleeve (T-Shirt) using a short barb.

Can I use a fine tagging gun for this?

I want the smallest hole possible, since I am going through the sleeve.

These shirts are going in an antique mall/tourist areas where I rent booth space... so I don't have to conform to any "standard".

Just need to decide regular versus fine needle version of the tagging gun.

 Brett


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

The size of the barb determines the size of the needle. we always use the smallest barb we can. One other thing to consider, you can run the needle through at the seam on the bottom of the sleeve and that avoids any visible marks once the tag is removed.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

Where would be a good place to order said supplies? ie a gun and the little plastic things.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Most of the office supply companies carry them as do the store fixture suppliers. Try storesupply.com


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

if you arent in a super rush to get it. ebay has some cheap. not the best guns but they last a while and you can replace a bunch of them for the same cost as the ones at the office supply stores.


----------

